# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  بطولة أمم إفريقيا للمحليين

## مرهف

*بطولة أمم إفريقيا للمحليين 2011 هي النسخة الثانية من بطولة أمم إفريقيا للمحليين والتي ستقام في السودان.
وقد تأهل في هذه البطولة 16 فريق، بعدما كان عدد الفرق في البطولة الأولى 8 و التي نظمت في كوت ديفوار سنة 2009.
يشارك في المسابقة النهائية 16 فريق من مناطق مختلفة من القارة 
حيث تم يوم القرعة تقسيمهم إلى أربعة مجموعات تحتوي كل منها على أربعة فرق.

*

----------


## مرهف

*
الفُرُق المتأهلة هي(1) السودان الجزائر جنوب أفريقيا أنغولا(2)
 الكاميرون جمهورية الكونغو الديمقراطية ساحل العاج الغابون(3)
 غانا مالي النيجر أوغندا(4)
 رواندا السنغال تونس زمبابوي
*

----------


## مرهف

*القرعة النهائية لتقسيم المجموعات أخذت مكانها يوم السبت 27 نوفمبر، 2010 في الخرطوم.
الفرق الإثني عشر المتبقية سوف يتم تصنيفهم إلى ثلاثة فئات وفقا للمعايير التالية في ترتيب القواعد:
نتائج الفرق في النسخة الأولى من بطولة إفريقيا للمحليين لعام 2009
فصل المنطقتين على نحو النظام الذي يحدده الكاف
الفئة (أ)
 السودان (تم وضه في مجموعة أ)
 جمهورية الكونغو الديمقراطية (تم وضه في مجموعة ج)
 غانا
 زامبيا

الفئة (ب)
 الجزائر
 ساحل العاج
 تونس
 زمبابوي

الفئة (ج)
 أنغولا
 الكاميرون
 الغابون
 جنوب أفريقيا

الفئة (د)
 مالي
 النيجر
 رواندا
 أوغندا
 ...
*

----------


## مرهف

*الملاعب التى سوف تستضيف البطوله هى:-
إستاد المريخ

إستاد ودمدنى

استاد بورتسودان
استاد الخرطوم

إستاد الهلال
...
*

----------


## مرهف

*جدول مباريات البطولة

صدر جدول مباريات البطولة والتي تلعب علي خمسة استادات هي
 المريخ
 مدني
 الخرطوم
 بورتسودان
الهلال

 والمباريات علي النحو التالي:


4/2/2011 السودان ـ الجابون استاد الخرطوم

5/2/2011 يوغندا ـ الجزائر باستاد الخرطوم
غانا ـ جنوب افريقيا باستاد مدني

زيمبابوي ـ النيجر باستاد مدني


6/2/2011 الكنغو ـ الكاميرون بالمريخ
ساحل العاج ـ مالي بالمريخ


7/2/2011 السنغال ـ رواندا ببورتسودان
انجولا ـ تونس بورتسودان


8/2/2011 الجابون ـ الجزائر بالخرطوم

8/2/2011 السودان ـ يوغندا بالخرطوم

9/2/2011 جنوب افريقيا ـ النيجر مدني
غانا ـ زيمبابوي مدني


10/2/2011 الكاميرون ـ مالي بالمريخ
الكنغو ـ ساحل العاج ـ المريخ


11/2/2011 رواندا ـ تونس بورتسودان
السنغال ـ انجولا بورتسودان


12/2/2011 السودان ـ الجزائر الخرطوم
الجابون ـ يوغندا الهلال


13/2/2011 غانا ـ النيجر مدني
جنوب افريقيا ـ زيمبابوي الهلال


14/2/2011 الكاميرون ـ ساحل العاج الخرطوم
الكنغو ـ مالي المريخ


15/2/2011 السنغال ـ تونس بورتسودان
رواندا ـ انجولا الهلال


16/17/2/2011 راحة لجميع المنتخبات

18/2/2011 دوري الاربعة مدني والهلال

19/2/2011 دوري الاربعة المريخ وبورتسودان

20/21/2/2011 راحة للفرق

22/2/2011 الدور نصف النهائي باستادي الخرطوم والمريخ

23/2/2011 راحة للفرق

24/2/2011 مباراة تحديد المركز الثالث باستاد الهلال



 25/2/2011 المباراة النهائية باستاد المريخ
...


*

----------


## yassirali66

*اكثر من رائع يامرهف....
وفكرة تغطية المحليين انما ينم علي عشقك للوطن..
دائما سباق الي خير وحب  الوطن....
لك الف تحيه ياغالي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*مشكور يا غالي
والكل خلف الوطن الحبيب والكاس على الابواب
*

----------


## سيدو

*مشكور ياروعه علي الافاده والاطلاله الوطنيه وكلنا خلف صقور الجديااااااان .. تحياتي
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*مشكوووووووووووووووور يا مرهف ع المجهود الرائع 
واتمني ان تحفنا بتغطيه شامله عن كل المباريات
                        	*

----------


## nona

*تشكر ياريس انت دائماً اهل لهذا التميز
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*مشكور يا رائع علي المعلومات الوافية ...

*

----------

